# Hopper --> Hopper w/Sling -- anyway to transfer timers?



## WynsWrld98

I did a chat with a DISH CSR when I ordered the Hopper with Sling which will be replacing my regular Hopper and she said there is no way to transfer timers from one Hopper to another. I have a TON of timers and would hate to have to document all of them then recreate them.

But I know CSRs can sometimes be wrong so I thought I'd ask here...

Anyone with an Android phone/tablet try to output a transferred program to a TV connected to their phone via HDMI? I have been reading that it may be blocked (am hoping not), would be great to be able to display from tablet to TV in a hotel room. I'm guessing the quality would be WAY better doing this vs streaming to tablet with questionable broadband speeds in a hotel which often results in a pretty crappy picture quality.


----------



## lparsons21

Before you turn off the Hopper without Sling, do a backup to the remote.

Then when you set up the Hopper with Sling, use the same remote and restore to it.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Thanks. Why in the world wouldn't the CSR know this?? I'm guessing how to do the backup is in the manual for the remote control vs Hopper? If so question is can I find the manual, doh! I'm guessing it isn't done through the Hopper GUI? If so I haven't seen it in all of the browsing I've done.


----------



## thomasjk

Press and hold the System Wizard (zero key), then follow the prompts. All of your timers and settings are automatically backed up once per week.


----------



## P Smith

the feature discussed here for years ...how you miss it ? how your search didn't find it ?


----------



## clotter

how Dish CSR not know?  

No, it doesn't surprise me at all that the CSRs are clueless. I just went from the original hopper to the hopper with sling, and did the backup to remote > restore to DVR trick to get my settings and timers transferred. It worked fantastic. I wouldn't have known about that feature without reading about it here or somewhere else. It's mentioned in the manual, but I don't think it's explained very well.


----------



## lparsons21

I think the reason you don't see much officially about it is that it is almost automagically done.

The backup to remote is done periodically with no interaction on your part, and I though I saw a prompt to do a restore to a new/replacement box during the setup.


----------

